# VAC Benefit Question - purchase ATV ?



## brokendude (11 Dec 2018)

During my transition interview last August with VAC case manager, many things were talked about and discussed.  One of the things that was brought to my attention by the VAC case manager was that I may be able to demonstrate to VAC a need for certain benefits.   One of the things the case manager said to me, was that due to injuries and awarded disability claims, I may be eligible to ask for and receive a 4 wheeler/atv paid for by VAC, to assist with some of the recreational activities that I am no longer able to take part in due to the nature of my injuries sustained while serving.  Can anyone explain this better and more detailed to me?  How and what is this benefit, & how does one go about requesting or applying for it?  I don't believe this falls under the VIP benefit, so I'm very confused.  Has anyone been through this themselves that can shed clear light on what precisely this is and how it works?   Thank you kindly.


----------



## Teager (11 Dec 2018)

As far as I know no such benefit actually exists  under VAC. Your case manager may have been talking about other organizations like Soldier On that can help assist you with outdoor rec activities. I still doubt any organization would provide an ATV.

Your best bet is to get in touch with your case manager and ask about it and also ask for the policy because I would be interested in seeing it.


----------



## Haggis (11 Dec 2018)

The VIP will give you a twice yearly payment to use for the services/expenses deemed necessary.  What you actually do with that money (i.e. buy an ATV with a plow attachment for snow removal) is up to you.


----------



## brokendude (11 Dec 2018)

Yes, unsure what she was explaining to me, bit no mistakes made....she did in fact say it to me.  I even had to check with my wife and confirm what I had heard.   Confirmed.    I will be speaking with the VAC case manager again soon, & will follow up for sure.   Seems like a nice touch if offered and available.   Would greatly assist me in rec activities which I currently cannot partake in.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Dec 2018)

brokendude said:
			
		

> ...a 4 wheeler/atv ...to assist with some of the recreational activities
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must be a hoot on Regimental sports day.   ;D


----------



## Haggis (11 Dec 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You must be a hoot on Regimental sports day.   ;D



Was tasked to organize one many years ago and used this approach to "recreation".  Never got tasked again.


----------



## brokendude (11 Dec 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You must be a hoot on Regimental sports day.   ;D



Not entirely sure I understand what you're implying.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Dec 2018)

brokendude said:
			
		

> Not entirely sure I understand what you're implying.


Well, " ;D " suggests that the post isn't serious. 

And I don't know of a lot of people who would consider "snow removal" to be a recreational activity (except maybe Mel Lastman, who had us shovelling out Toronto bus stops even though the buses weren't yet running because the roads were still snow-filled).


----------



## Haggis (11 Dec 2018)

brokendude said:
			
		

> Not entirely sure I understand what you're implying.



Pretty sure Journeyman was referring to me and my organizational skills for Regimental sports days.


----------



## upandatom (18 Dec 2018)

Correct, 
You can get the VIP benefits, and they do not care how you spend it. ATV with a plow, Snow removal company, Giant Flamethrower, they do not care.


----------



## Rifleman62 (26 Dec 2018)

See the following link. 

VAC's definition:  


> *Power mobility device*
> _Power mobility device: an electric wheelchair or scooter._



http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/policy/document/1050

*Power Mobility Equipment (POC 13)*

And:

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/policy/document/2046

Equipment (POC 13)


----------



## brihard (26 Dec 2018)

upandatom said:
			
		

> Giant Flamethrower



If someone gets VAC to fund a flamethrower, the veterans community has plain and simply won, and that guy gets crowned the Archveteran.


----------



## upandatom (31 Dec 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> If someone gets VAC to fund a flamethrower, the veterans community has plain and simply won, and that guy gets crowned the Archveteran.




It took to long for them to apply the benefits. Missed out...

https://www.boringcompany.com/not-a-flamethrower/


----------

